
When man meets metal: rise of the transhumans - aqsalose
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/29/transhuman-bodyhacking-transspecies-cyborg
======
wazoox
Transhumanism is like AI: defined as what we don't have yet. I wear glasses,
am I transhuman? My neighbour has a cochlear implant and a pacemaker, is he
transhuman?

------
hungerstrike
Do we have to call it Transhuman? That moniker will bring a lot of unwanted
baggage.

I would prefer almost any other name.

